# 724 auger turns when not engaged



## tdbiwmw (Aug 23, 2017)

Just replaced both belts and adjusted tension as loose as possible but the auger still turns when not
engaged. Any help would be appreciated

Thanks

Bill


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

What


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Could be the wrong Belt. Did You Use OEM Belts?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

You are going to have to adjust the rod backward for the new belt. because the new belt hopefully the right 1. and not a auto belt. is going to ride higher in the pulley groove being brand new. let me know the score on that 1.* you can PM Me for my E-MAIL if need be.k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## tdbiwmw (Aug 23, 2017)

model 38072


----------



## tdbiwmw (Aug 23, 2017)

mdel 38072


----------



## tdbiwmw (Aug 23, 2017)

model 38072


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

can you post a pick of the belt on the machine?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Not all belts are the size they claim. Look up the size in inches the manufacturer recommends, then remove the belt and measure the outside with a flexible tape using paper clip clamps for a tight and exact fit.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Mak


----------

